# Terrified INFP



## noelnichole (Apr 19, 2012)

Yea, I cant say I was thrilled.


----------



## DJArendee (Nov 27, 2009)

you have to realize that you are in a position of power above them. If they are impatient with the fact that you're new, tell them "I'm new, bare with me." If they're too impatient that's not your problem. Like handi-ace mentioned, view them as inanimate objects. Care only about yourself. It helps.


----------



## LeoSoma (Oct 22, 2010)

"please lead these little wings to a road,
please lead this little halo to a child with a lighter load,
I'ma hold this tight like a life vest and throw it to a mic"


----------

